# Heavily Modded A3s



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I havnt seen many heavily modded A3s...
Post uppictures of ones youve seen
Im saying, at least rims, kit, drop...
Sound systems are welcome too!
Heres some nice ones ive found so far... (some are pshopped)
hope the owners dont mind
most of these are the rieger kit, since i really like it...
i know theres also oettinger... and charactre (sp?) but i dont like that kit...
post of the kersher kit too if you guys have any pics... i wanna see better pics of that











































































_Modified by Presns3 at 6:05 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_I havnt seen many heavily modded A3s...


Thats because its an Audi not a Honda, or even a VW for that matter.










_Modified by judgegavel at 9:38 PM 3/10/2006_


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Thats because its an Auid not a Honda, or even a VW for that matter.









you'd be suprised at what you see at the A4 forum


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Thats because its an Auid not a Honda, or even a VW for that matter.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_
you'd be suprised at what you see at the A4 forum

No, no I 've seen whats done both tasteful and not, still it cant compare to the MKIV forum or god forbid a Honda or Suby site. I like to think most Audi owners have enough class not to pimp ze auto, unfourtunately I know not all do.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*

i told myself i am done modding. i want a normal car now, hence, i ordered the A3. 
this is what i came from. soon to be artic white/black, A3, dsg, sport, open sky, bixenon, XM.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (sniper27)*

I dont think thats over done, nor most of the cars pictured above, aside from that Neuspeed monstrosity, and Brians car (and thats only because of the wheels)


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (sniper27)*

I feel there is nothing wrong with wheels and a kit, or more for that matter. Most of the companies that make products for our(german) vehicles have done so with good taste. For the most part, when we mod our vehicles, people hand out props.
I believe in personalization. 
On the honda sites if your car isn't modded with jdm parts it is considered "rice". they are killing their own scene, it seems. so sad for them. 
me I like 18's, kits, and grilles, we have more freedom in our personalizing, because ppl mostly don't criticize and scrutinize what we, as audi owners, do to our vehicles. most of the modded cars on this site look awesome. props to those who have the means to take a car that is awesome to begin with, and take it to the next level. 
I plan to do a few things with my basically stock car. some cool wheels, drop, and a grille. that's it.


_Modified by sickstyle83 at 7:21 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (sickstyle83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickstyle83* »_I feel there is nothing wrong with wheels and a kit, or more for that matter. Most of the companies that make products for our(german) vehicles have done so with good taste. For the most part, when we mod our vehicles, people hand out props.
I believe in personalization. 
On the honda sites if your car isn't modded with jdm parts it is considered "rice". they are killing their own scene, it seems. so sad for them. 
me I like 18's, kits, and grilles, we have more freedom in our personalizing, because ppl mostly don't criticize and scrutinize what we, as audi owners, do to our vehicles. most of the modded cars on this site look awesome. props to those who have the means to take a car that is awesome to begin with, and take it to the next level. 
I plan to do a few things with my basically stock car. some cool wheels, drop, and a grille. that's it.

_Modified by sickstyle83 at 7:21 PM 3-10-2006_

x2
I plan to do mostly performance mods...engine, exhaust, brakes and wheels. Nothing wrong with a little personality.


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (.:R2theT)*

Quote, originally posted by sickstyle83 » 
I feel there is nothing wrong with wheels and a kit, or more for that matter. Most of the companies that make products for our(german) vehicles have done so with good taste. For the most part, when we mod our vehicles, people hand out props.
I believe in personalization. 
On the honda sites if your car isn't modded with jdm parts it is considered "rice". they are killing their own scene, it seems. so sad for them. 
me I like 18's, kits, and grilles, we have more freedom in our personalizing, because ppl mostly don't criticize and scrutinize what we, as audi owners, do to our vehicles. most of the modded cars on this site look awesome. props to those who have the means to take a car that is awesome to begin with, and take it to the next level. 
I plan to do a few things with my basically stock car. some cool wheels, drop, and a grille. that's it.

Modified by sickstyle83 at 7:21 PM 3-10-2006

*-----oh yeah, that too. most definitely.*


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*

do you guys think youre too good for modding or something?


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

it's not about too good for modding. 
there are disadventage to modding. most mod improve something while it ruins other things (usually comfort). It cost money to mod also.


----------



## SLEEPERA3 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

Nah...definitely not too good for modding, but I believe in tasteful mods. As Audi owners, we have sense enough to buy a great car that has a great look already. Subtle aggressiveness, big performance in an understated package. Therefore, I don't understand why people take a car like that and throw all kinds of blatant kit on it that makes it stand out like a "boy racer" car. I am talking about really obscene body kits, unpainted carbon fibre hoods, spoilers, huge stickers, really ricey wheels, hood vents, etc. I think the beauty and basic point of German cars is their understated look with huge performance hidden underneath. Classy power. 
Now with that said...I am all for hidden performance mods and subtle exterior/interior mods. Things like chips, shifters, intakes, exhausts (as long as they don't sound like a lawn mower), classy wheels, tint, etc. 
Also, this all goes out the window if you race/track day your car. Than go nuts. 
Just my opinion...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

As you can see from my signature, I'm not to good for moding. The problem that I have is the word heavily, to me that leans to the ricey side, I have yet to see a heavily modded car thats been done in good taste, moderately sure, but this isnt a rule JMHO.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*



judgegavel said:


> I dont think thats over done, nor most of the cars pictured above, aside from that Neuspeed monstrosity, and Brians car (and thats only because of the wheels)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

The yellow is mine!







Nice to see that someone has used it as a background for own photoshoppings..


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (SimoP)*

I know you dont like em....but maybe someone else does...










































_Modified by Semtex at 1:43 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Front, rears, and wheels are looking good. Not quite feeling the sideskirts. Looks a bit tacked on for me.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_Judge you = the suck







if i had different wheels could i get your approval? too bad cause the wheels arent changing.

Well yes, I thought those were just your show wheels. Seriously I know you kid, but in general (meaning this isnt directed at you Brian) no one should be looking for my approval, or anyone elses for that matter, do what you want and all power to you. But also expect on an internet forum for people to express their opinions on topics and pics, hell its a public forum thats the whole point. However colorful the wording I or whoever use is, never take it personally, unless its a personal attack on you.
If I or someone else says your car is rice or I dont like your wheels, or I dont like over modded cars, or those brakes look retarded







thats not meant to insult you, its not personal, its just an opinion on taste. If you get upset about it, your probably a bit to insecure and should probably have more faith in what you mod you did. You can agree, disagree, take what you want from it or nothing at all.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*

We are truely one big happy family in the A3 forum here, well... for the most part


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Semtex)*

actually, i like the oettinger kit, its the charactre kit i dont like.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (SLEEPERA3)*

I have nothing agianst cars that are modded purely for performance.
But I'm from E46fanatics.... and i disagree that an aggressive body kit and wheels makes it rice, or obscene...
Heres just some examples of some heavily modded BMWs.
I dont know if you guys will agree, but to me, theyre still tastefully done.
heres my car:








And others...























































More here:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/s...wcars


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_












where can i get exaust like this? who makes it?


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowboardegn* »_

where can i get exaust like this? who makes it?

oettinger


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

me too I dig that exhaust. Wonder if that will fit with the Caractere rear ??


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_actually, i like the oettinger kit, its the charactre kit i dont like.

Oops, sorry I misunderstood then....glad you like it, I think the Oettinger kit is one of the hottest around...but my opinion is heavily biased.


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
No, no I 've seen whats done both tasteful and not, still it cant compare to the MKIV forum or god forbid a Honda or Suby site. I like to think most Audi owners have enough class not to pimp ze auto, unfourtunately I know not all do.










Exactly! Besides, don't you think the A3 is beautiful enough. I just got mine yesterday. She's as close to perfection as I can see.















German Engineering in Za Haus, Ya


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (djsilva)*

wheel gap doesnt drive you guys crazy?


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

The gap prevents my car from scrapping everytime I enter a driveway or go over a speedbump.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (djsilva)*

haha.... this is my car now... i get around fine.


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

Besides, "the sport pkg cars are like a full inch lower in the rear and only about 10mm lower in the front."
Don't know about you all, but that's low enough for me. And, best of all, *NO SCRAPING!!!*


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (SimoP)*

thanks man! your car is sick, it made me fall in love with the riger kit...
could you tell me what suspension you have?
and how much ground clearance do you have?


_Modified by Presns3 at 1:35 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## audilover (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

































not heavily modded but it's modded.Sorry for bad pictures we waited for sunshine but unforginetly no sun no shine


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (audilover)*

its good enough!
nice to see more contributions to the thread...
#1 what suspension do you have
#2 did you have to get any extra sway bars or whatever to drop it.. i read somewhere that you do. not sure
#3 what rear and exhaustare that.
#4 any pics of the front? 
thanks!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

The BMW's posted are hot...I'm trying to not look at the 3-series so much.


----------



## audilover (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

firsth of all this car is one of my friend car.I have the same car but I just started working on it.The suspensions are bilstein shocks and yes there is sway bars h&r front and rear. exhaust system is custom made and for now I dont have any front pic.As soon as i took it i will have post it.Thx...

my car is here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2483213

_Modified by audilover at 3:59 PM 3-12-2006_


_Modified by audilover at 4:00 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (audilover)*

wait, so if you lower the car, will you NEED to get the struts?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_
oettinger

I am going to talk to my body guy and also B&B exhaust to make a custom dual quad tip exhaust system like above. if it fits great then maybe APR could offer it for systems with dual valances. I would have to cut my Nothelle rear valance but thats no biggie.


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Presns3)*

The springs are eibach sportline which drops 2 inch. There is clearence, something like 3inchs








I actually like the oettinger front and rear, but not the sides..


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (audilover)*

this is mine....
















...with michelin 255/35/19









_Modified by [email protected]@ at 11:33 AM 3-15-2006_


_Modified by [email protected]@ at 11:33 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*

Aaaahhhh, I was hoping for a 2door pic, nice stuff.
Heavily eh...? consists of... ?
1. wheels
2. chip
3. exhaust
4. drop
5. body kit
6. possible ice
7. tint



























































_Modified by RyanA3 at 11:31 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]@* »_this is mine....
















...with michelin 255/35/19










I dont know what it is but why does this car look like a tiny rollerskate of a vehicle? are the wheels to big, tires too big? something just looks off about those pics.
but i like the wheels, mirrors, and rear spoiler on the car. something just seems scrunched up about it.


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
I dont know what it is but why does this car look like a tiny rollerskate of a vehicle? are the wheels to big, tires too big? something just looks off about those pics.
but i like the wheels, mirrors, and rear spoiler on the car. something just seems scrunched up about it.

Yeah i fulkly agree.
The tires are too big, a 235 tire would be way better than the 255.
I guess theyre the OEM RS6 wheels ( better the A6 or A8 version ) which come with 255 tires mounted..


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (ProjectA3)*

hahaha, i was thinking the same thing...
i think a drop would help incredibly
the 255 tires shouldnt affect anything though... since thats just width.
the tire profile is still 35 whcih is normal.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*

another one i found


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (RyanA3)*

how much did that sub enclosure cost you?
it was custom right?
i have 2 12" jl w6v2s in my bimmer right now...
i wonder if i can fit it in the a3 trunk....
if not, i'll just put one in


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_another one i found










Isn't it that a S-line with Caractere front? I thought that they do not have one for the 3.2, yet?


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

that is not an sline front bumper. s-line front bumper would not have the moulding pieces (where the amber usually is and around the front).
Though i must say that car looks great!


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

Now THAT A3 is a TRUE thing of beauty!!!


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*

[email protected]@- can you post an ass-on picture? (of course your car's)
i think i see a quad exhaust on your car!!


----------



## golf2k87 (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_another one i found










anymore of this beauty? specs on wheels anyone?


_Modified by golf2k87 at 2:24 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (golf2k87)*

the wheels are Privat Netz








i posted up the better ones, but theres a few more here
http://pictureposter.audiworld...phtml

_Modified by Presns3 at 2:56 AM 3-16-2006_


_Modified by Presns3 at 2:57 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*

the sub enclosure was billed in, with the entire install figure, so it's impossible for ME to determine the value. But I'll call the installer this weekend and ask. IMO you could put one in each corner, no trouble.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wheel gap doesnt drive you guys crazy?










No. All this 'OMG SUV!!!!' crap is just stupid. The MkV GLI/GTI people are all hyperventilating over it on their cars, which aren't bad actually, and the A3 has less wheel gap than those do. People need to get a grip.
I drive in the real world, where there are curbs, potholes, roadkill, bigass lumps of frozen snow/ice, exploded tire casings from trucks, etc. Ground clearance is not a bad thing. My g/f's RX-8 actually has a fairly clean underside, with at least a half-inch more ground clearance than my old GTI had (Mk4s were vulnerable to busted oilpans from the low clearance). The A3 has even less clearance in front. 


_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 10:17 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (a3-b-RS)*

[email protected]@- can you post an ass-on picture? (of course your car's)
i think i see a quad exhaust on your car!! 
this is mine rear


















_Modified by [email protected]@ at 11:26 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s ([email protected]@)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]@* »_this is mine....
















...with michelin 255/35/19









_Modified by [email protected]@ at 11:33 AM 3-15-2006_

_Modified by [email protected]@ at 11:33 AM 3-15-2006_

Wow thats one of the first 3 doors I've seen that I really like, except that it doesnt have the new grill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*

Yes [email protected]@... your car is awesome... i'm Green


----------



## hsq91 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (RyanA3)*

Hey Ryan, do you have a full pic of the rear of your car? Looks like you tinted the tail lights. Wanted to get a better look.


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]@* »_this is mine....
...with michelin 255/35/19


















Tyres look big big on that one, either that or you've got your wheels in quite a low offset mate as they stick out too much in my opinion. Having the 255 is too wide 235 is ideal similar to mine below.


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

Front pic of mine...








235/35/19 tyres


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
That's because its an Audi not a Honda, or even a VW for that matter.









_Modified by judgegavel at 9:38 PM 3/10/2006_

How is it not a VW? The badging...aren't they mechanically the same...or is it just that Audi owners want to separate themselve from VW owners?
"A Golf for social climbers."
Can't remember the auto magazine...but it was in the review of the A3.


----------



## danielocean (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
How is it not a VW? The badging...aren't they mechanically the same...or is it just that Audi owners want to separate themselve from VW owners?

thats part of the goal when you get an audi.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_No. All this 'OMG SUV!!!!' crap is just stupid. The MkV GLI/GTI people are all hyperventilating over it on their cars, which aren't bad actually, and the A3 has less wheel gap than those do. People need to get a grip.
I drive in the real world, where there are curbs, potholes, roadkill, bigass lumps of frozen snow/ice, exploded tire casings from trucks, etc. Ground clearance is not a bad thing. My g/f's RX-8 actually has a fairly clean underside, with at least a half-inch more ground clearance than my old GTI had (Mk4s were vulnerable to busted oilpans from the low clearance). The A3 has even less clearance in front. 

_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 10:17 AM 3-16-2006_









some people just never understand
if modding was about practicality, then nobody would mod.
it feels like im trying to justify modding with my dad. haha
_Modified by Presns3 at 8:59 PM 3-18-2006_


_Modified by Presns3 at 8:59 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (OOOO-A3)*

Amen to that, brother!!! I mean, has anyone really taken time to appreciate the entire look of their A3? Have you looked at the new GTI? I believe it has more wheel gap than a non-sport A3. Ouch! That's why I got the Sports package. It sits nicely on those beautiful stock rims. Yeah! I said BEAUTIFUL stock rims! They are HOT! My car gets looks all the time. Not to mention, I saw a new A4 the other day with the 2-tone A3 rims on it. What does that say to you?
Just my 2 cents! 







German Engineering in Za Haus, Ya!


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (si_reading)*

Much better, si_reading! 
She's a true thing of beauty! 
BTW: AUDI is winning at Sebring and with a TDI


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_









Awful photo (ouch, my neck) but gorgeous car. Very nicely executed.


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_No, no I 've seen whats done both tasteful and not, still it cant compare to the MKIV forum or god forbid a Honda or Suby site. I like to think most Audi owners have enough class not to pimp ze auto, unfourtunately I know not all do.









hmm, if i get an audi i wont mod too much either.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_








some people just never understand
if modding was about practicality, then nobody would mod.



Woah. Back up. I never said I wasn't into modding. I responded to a comment about wheel 'gap' in particular. I've even 'modded' my back-up lights with vag-com to turn off when the hatch is opened.... Can't get much more impractical/useless than that! Right now I'm not doing much because I need a f'n job first so I can afford stuff, but trust me, I have a list - some performance, some cosmetic. 
What's NOT on the list is to slam it. If you *want* to make your car look like godzilla stepped on it, knock yourself out, but the gap is not 'so' big, it's just not slammed-accord-riding-around-on-the-bumpstops by default.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Woah. Back up. I never said I wasn't into modding. I responded to a comment about wheel 'gap' in particular. I've even 'modded' my back-up lights with vag-com to turn off when the hatch is opened.... Can't get much more impractical/useless than that! Right now I'm not doing much because I need a f'n job first so I can afford stuff, but trust me, I have a list - some performance, some cosmetic. 
What's NOT on the list is to slam it. If you *want* to make your car look like godzilla stepped on it, knock yourself out, but the gap is not 'so' big, it's just not slammed-accord-riding-around-on-the-bumpstops by default.









hmm, godzilla sure has good taste 
















i understand the slammed look isnt for everyone, but i love it


_Modified by Presns3 at 10:41 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (RyanA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
hmm, godzilla sure has good taste 
















i understand the slammed look isnt for everyone, but i love it

_Modified by Presns3 at 10:41 PM 3-18-2006_

no he doesn't. that bodykit is hideous. one of the worse sideskirts i've seen IMO. you may love it now, but when you get out of college and into the real world, you may rethink your position when you pull into in the parking lot of your work next to the VP of the company. just my 99 cents.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Ugh that is seriously on of the ugliests BMW's Ive ever seen, the kit looks so cheap, and the rims belong on an escalade, and of course it has FL plates.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Heavily Modded A3s (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_no he doesn't. that bodykit is hideous. one of the worse sideskirts i've seen IMO. you may love it now, but when you get out of college and into the real world, you may rethink your position when you pull into in the parking lot of your work next to the VP of the company. just my 99 cents.










how is driving in the "real world" any different than driving in college.
im pretty sure the speed bumps, curbs, and dips will be the same in both worlds.
either way, the people who own those cars are out of college and in the "real world"
the two cars i picked were 2 of the more unique, aggressive ones on our board.
anyways, those cars are some of the favorites
i guess its an aquired taste.... or maybe you guys are just too old.








well, maybe the a3 modding scene hasnt just evolved enough yet.
well check out the other bmws i posted on page one then... theres some cleaner modded ones there.

anyways, im done with this.
i serously feel like im explaining modding to my dad or something


_Modified by Presns3 at 6:31 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## CP A3 (Jan 29, 2006)

VP's don't care about the type of car you drive. Chances are if you are fresh out of college you won't even be interacting with VP.
BTW both my VP and Director of Finance drive modded cars and there's don't differ much from the picture posted.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

The BMW pics are stunning.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MBNorCal (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

simple and clean


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Way too low IMO. And HRE's?


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, not only is it white, not only is it full csl m3... its slammed on gold rims. 
That car is aesthetically perfect (i'd personally have a set of gold volk le-37's on there, but it looks amazing).
wow, just wow.


----------



## palisaide (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (MBNorCal)*

What's up with the rear camber on that BMW? Is that intentional, or a result from lowering it?


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont really see it, but its probably intentional.


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow! 
i never expected to see all these E46ers over here in this board!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (MBNorCal)*

Now that white M3 is much nicer IMHO, way too low, but everything else looks sweet and tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unlike that silver monstrosity.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Now that white M3 is much nicer IMHO, way too low, but everything else looks sweet and tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unlike that silver monstrosity.

as with the C55. basically stock except for wheels. not too low. subtle trunk lip.


----------



## marriedblonde (Oct 17, 2000)

*Re: (sniper27)*

Been a while since I posted on here, erm I think about 4 years...
Now diving an A3 2.0Tdi S-line, running Eibach pro kit (only lowered it about 8mm







) replaced the standard RS6's with a set of new Style RS4's and replaced the plastic standard DSG paddles with a set of MKIV R32 ally ones. Oh and it's been Revo'd. Planning on dropping it some more with a set of coilovers when I get the chance.
Anyway enjoy.
Some pics of my new wheels which turned up this week
Before:








After:
















Before:








After:








Before:








After:








And some pics of my steering wheel with the R32 ally paddles fitted and yes I know I need to replace my windscreen [







]
Pics of wheel with old black plastic paddles








Pics with the New R32 paddles.








You can just about see the Gti pedals fitted in this one.











_Modified by marriedblonde at 4:51 AM 3-26-2006_


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice stuff.
Lowering a car dramatically here in metro Detroit is asking for trouble, and some of you guys wouldn't understand the "real world" of bending rims and bouncing around on uncontrolled suspensions with little travel so much your **** will jiggle!
Really. I like and appreciate the pics, just that it is somewhat not feasable to lower too much here.
Having said that, at least this weekend I will be taking the tallish snows off and putting the OE rims/tires---and the car will look much the better for it.
On another point, what are you guys doing to paint your calipers. I mean, preparation and what primer/paint so that the salt and corrosive brake dust don't affect the surfaces over time? With summer coming, the minor mods car start for us here in the third world.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_On another point, what are you guys doing to paint your calipers. I mean, preparation and what primer/paint so that the salt and corrosive brake dust don't affect the surfaces over time?

I've always had good luck with Foliatec - comes in a kit for about $40-50 IIRC and is very good quality IMO. When it dries it looks/feels more like a plastic coating than paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (EZ)*


----------

